# geometry instancing?



## sampofin (Jul 11, 2005)

what is "geometry instancing enebled"???? in atitool miscellaneous.?????????????????????


----------



## Undead Blade (Jul 11, 2005)

> *Polaris573 Wrote:*
> Geometry Instancing allows the VPU to create multiple objects from a single geometric model, rather than passing an entire new model for each item on the screen. This increases the rendering speed of images such as leaves, or grass.



 Please read the other threads before posting a new topic with the same question


----------

